# Trailer brake control



## Richie R (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a 2011 Jaco 24 ft travel trailer and plan to tow it with a 2010 Ford F-150.

Bought the truck with factory tow package  (not there best package ),

Is it a must to install a trailer brake control,,,,if so would there be a place under the dash to plug it in or will it be easy to wire in myself ?


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 21, 2012)

not hard to do, but unless your very knowledgable, and you cross wires and then you will have some big problems. I think I would buy the unit and wait and have it installed if the expense it to high to get it all done at once. Are you planning on going camping soon, if so, get er done... Yes you will need it to help stop it. good luck


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 21, 2012)

I should have added, if I am wrong, I know some of the rv experts on here will correct. That OK to , I will learn something


----------



## akjimny (Sep 22, 2012)

Most modern trucks (my 2010 Dodge Ram, for instance) come pre-wired to accept a brake controller.  If your truck came from the factory with sockets in back by the trailer hitch/receiver, yours is probably pre-wired too.  You may have to buy an adapter or wiring harness to go from the controller to the vehicle chassis wiring system, but it is mostly just plug and go.  Google "Trailer Brake Controller" and you will get several manufacturer's websites.  Read those and pick the one you want.


----------



## Richie R (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you,,,In my reading up on this,,,,do I have to get a ford dealer to enable it ?


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 22, 2012)

NO once the brake controller is installed, that all that is needed, AS Jimmy stated, if your Ford is prewired for a 7 pin plug at the tag area, then all you have to do is plug the trailer in. Now your break controller may need some adjusting on the breaking, but that is done from you inside the cab of your truck. You can adjust the breaking by sliding the bar or turning the adjustment wheel to get the trailer breaking with the truck. Good luck


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 23, 2012)

If you truck has the tow package, you can purchase the brake controller and a wiring harness to connect them to your truck.  All you will have to do then is mount it on the dash.


----------



## LEN (Sep 24, 2012)

Look here, appears to be plug and play on the ford 150 2010 with tow package. 

This is just one site I quickly Googled, I would think a good auto part store could help a bit too.


http://www.etrailer.com/bc-2010_Ford_F-150.htm

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty simple job.  Just read and follow the installation directions.


----------

